# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Primalje sklone prirodnom porodu

## Poslid

Ove primalje sudjelovale su na Radionici Andree Roberson i dozvolile su da objavimo njihova imena, da im se možete obratiti. Iako neke od njih trenutno ne rade u rađaoni, spremne su vam pomoći.

Rodilište Varaždin
Biserka Martinuš
Erika Spirić
Vesna Bednjanić
Viktorija Keretić

Rodilište Rijeka
Barbara Finderle
Ksenija Zečević

Rodilište Merkur
Biserka Matok Glavaš (ne radi  u rađaoni, već u dječjoj sobi)
Sonja Kočić Čovran (ne radi u rađaoni, već u dječjoj sobi)
Teuta Zekić 

Vinogradska
Iva Podhorsky Štorek (radi na ginekološkim operacijama)

Sveti Duh
Nasiha (Naska) Kukec

----------


## TinnaZ

hvala Poslid, hvala primaljama    :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Riana

Za ČK, nema nijedne jedine?  :Sad:

----------


## Poslid

U Čk je jaki otpor, bunkerski  :Laughing:

----------


## TinnaZ

cure, jeste ih osobno pozvale ?
Ja sam pozvala naše iz Varaždina, da nisam ne bi došle, štoviše nisu uopće znale da će biti seminar.
Dakle, za sljedeći seminar, osobna pozivnica.

A daje čk malo bunkeraški - jeste, ali ima nade.

----------


## inamar

Poslid, primalje  :D

----------


## samaritanka

Super da si ih pobrojila.

----------


## samaritanka

Bilo je i primalja koje nisu izostavile mogucnost doci zenama kuci na kucne porode kao potpora. Svaka im cast za to.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Bilo je i primalja koje nisu izostavile mogucnost doci zenama kuci na kucne porode kao potpora. Svaka im cast za to.


 tak se veselimo kad će doći to vrijeme kao bokčeki, a vani je to normalno, a biješe i kod nas nekad normalno.
Totalno smo zastranili, još malo pa i djecu budemo išli raditi u bolnice, a za 200 godina možda niti to, baj baj sex   :Laughing:

----------


## Poslid

Sad sam se sjetila anegdote koju je ispričala jedna od primalja _(mamma Juanita editirala ime)._ Jedna je rodilja bila "neposlušna i tvrdoglava" pa su je kaznili nemedikaliziranim porodom  :Laughing:  

Kao: "Sad nećete dobiti ništa protiv bolova i doći ćemo vas pregledati po pravilniku - svaka 4 sata" 

Prestrašna kazna!  :Laughing:

----------


## TinnaZ

da nije tužno bilo bi smiješno.
Pretpostavljam da je odbila sredstva za "ubrzavanje" poroda, tipa drip, prokidanje vodenjaka i epiziotomiju, pa u stilu ako neš ovo neš dobit nit ono.
Da, takve osvete sam se i ja bojala jer sam odbila navedeno, pa sam pristala na Dolantin čim su mi ga ponudili (iako mi nije trebao), jer sam se bojala da ne dođe neka druga smjena pa kaže "ako nećeš drip, ne može niti protiv bolova nešto", a ja npr. u tom trenutku osjećam da ipak ne mogu bez toga.

----------


## MGrubi

> pa sam pristala na Dolantin čim su mi ga ponudili


  :Sad:   ja sam bila dovoljno glupa da se ne priključim forumu prije poroda (mislila sam da je to obični forum za neko brbljanje   :Embarassed:  )
pa nisam znala ništa o Dolatinu, a kako je voda bila zelena dr.Jukić je nakon 1-2h rekao da bi on to ubrzao jer postoji rizik gutanja pl.vode, pa mi je ponudio Dolantin i ja pristala, ma ošamutilo me   :Sad:  
skroz, i bolilo je   :Sad:   neizdrživo

----------


## TinnaZ

mene nije ošamutilo, ja očito kako ne ragiram na ostala sredstva protiv bolova, anestezije i slično, nisam niti ovo nešto posebno osjetila

Meni je isto rekao da bi mi prokinuo vodenjak, zbog plodne vode, da ne bi bila mutna a ne znamo. Ne bi me sad više na tu foru dobio   :Mad:  , mogli su pogledati plodnu vodu na amnioskopiji, pa nisu htjeli, kao nema veze kakva je kad je porod već počeo  :? (dr. D.)

----------


## ninaXY

Meni nisu ponudili Dolantin, meni su ga dali   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Nakon toga, mislim da su me mogli i silovati, ja bih samo rekla "dobro"
A možda su mi dali i još nešto što nikada neću otkriti   :Sad:

----------


## luce2006

> Za ČK, nema nijedne jedine?


ni za split, zamisli...

----------


## Ivanna

> Riana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Za ČK, nema nijedne jedine? 
> 
> 
> ni za split, zamisli...


ni za zadar...

----------


## TinnaZ

velika većina primalja ne posjećuje portale, pa čak niti svoj.
Vodite brigu uvijek kada su nekakva edukativna događanja (a pogotovo ako mi organiziramo) da ih osobno obavijestite.
Većina ih funkcionira još na telefon, nešto na e-mail, a najmanje na posjećivanje portala.
Ja bi pozvala i ginekologe, kad bude nešto sljedeće.

----------


## mikonja

> Riana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Za ČK, nema nijedne jedine? 
> 
> 
> ni za split, zamisli...


zar je to šta novo kad je u pitanju split?!

----------


## Tiwi

Super za popis, ali kao sto se cure zale na nijednu iz njihovih gradova, je cu samo reci da mi je jako zao da je iz SD samo Naska   :Sad:

----------


## dijanam

> ni za zadar...


ivanna, iz zadarskog je rodilista trebala doci jedna ali su zbog puno bolesti imali problema sa smjenama pa na kraju niti jedna nije isla.
ali dobro je znati da volje ima.

----------


## Ivanna

onda mi je drago da ima takvih i u zadru!  :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

kako se zove?

----------


## dijanam

Nisu nam rekli.
(mi smo im htjeli ustupiti jedno nase mjesto)

----------


## brunina mama

Evo cure i ja sam primalj koja radim već 10 god. u jednoj zag. radjaoni i posječujem portale i itekako sam sklona prirodnom porodu , ali nažalost nisam mogla prisustvovati predavanju zbog bolesti djeteta . A postoji još jedan problem ,večina nas niti ne zna za takva predavanja, jer nas nitko ne obavještava

----------


## TinnaZ

Brunina mama   :Love:   drago mi je u ime svih rodilja koje će imati priliku rađati uz tebe.

Roda dosta dobro surađuje sa primaljama i većinom se obavijesti koje su namijenjene primaljama ili imaju veze sa primaljama stavljaju na www.udrugaprimalja.hr.

Međutim, kako primalje ne posjećuju portale baš redovito, ja pozivam sve da budu u kontaktu sa primaljama iz svojeg grada i obavijeste ih kada je nešto interesantno.
Ti možeš u svoj profile staviti e-mail adresu, nadam se da će cure koje su iz Zgb-a sjetiti se poslati mail ili pozivnicu kada bude nešto sljedeće.   :Kiss:

----------


## TinnaZ

Brunina mama, gle ovo, primalje koje imaju mogućnosti printale su to i stavile u rađaoni

http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/novosti...ije.aspx?ID=35

----------


## brunina mama

Hvala ti na lijepim riječima . I jase nadam lijepoj suradnji , i da mi rodilje budu zadovoljne , jer sam odmah i ja zadovoljnija. U mom profilu je moja e-mail adresa , pa se nadam da če te me obavjestiti  :Smile:

----------


## anki

> Bilo je i primalja koje nisu izostavile mogucnost doci zenama kuci na kucne porode kao potpora. Svaka im cast za to.


ovo se odnosi na bližu ili daleku budućnost?

----------


## Marna

Svaka čast primaljama koje osluškuju i prate ritam rodilje!   :Heart:  
Primalja S. (koju stalno spominjem u svojim postovima) mi je puno pomogla u oba moja poroda. I druge sestre su bile jako ljubazne i susretljive. Ali to je moje iskustvo. Ima i drukčijih, nažalost.   :Sad:

----------


## brunina mama

Anki ne razumijem šta misliš pod tim bliža ili dalja budučnost !!??

----------


## ninaXY

> samaritanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bilo je i primalja koje nisu izostavile mogucnost doci zenama kuci na kucne porode kao potpora. Svaka im cast za to.
> 
> 
> ovo se odnosi na bližu ili daleku budućnost?


Bližu. Tj. na sadašnjost  :D .

----------

nesto me je kkopkalo... ako je primaljama u hr zabranjeno asistirati pri porodu doma, sto je sa primaljama u mirovini ili nezaposlenim primaljama???
naravno pod uvjetom da to nije razglaseno na sva zvona???
ako je primalja u mirovini, dakle nije u radnom odnosu, zar ne moze asistirati pri nekom porodu kod kuce? ona time ne ugrozava svoj status u bolnici a i strucna je osoba



sta mislite o tome???

----------


## samaritanka

Dobro zboris daphne, pricali smo i o tome, samo da krenemo...skupljati informacije....hoces li ti probati na svom terenu saznati za stare dame od faha?

----------

mogu probat...  :Wink:

----------


## anki

> Anki ne razumijem šta misliš pod tim bliža ili dalja budučnost !!??


ma ja  tek sad počinjem ozbiljno razmišljati o toj opciji. nisam uopće upucena, zato pitam   :Embarassed:  . mislila sam da se kod nas ne može "legalno" roditi kod kuće, a time sam automatski zaključila da ti nitko od stručnih ljudi ne bude htio doći pomoći; čisto radi svoje zaštite. 
meni je termin za manje od dva mjeseca, zato sam pitala da li je to već izvedivo sad ili tek u budućnosti. 

mi imamo ginekologa u zgradi i ja sam planirala ostati doma, pa pozvati njega ako zagusti, ali MM nekak nije na čisto s tom idejom, da ne dovede čovjeka u neugodnu situaciju  :/

----------


## TinnaZ

On će vjerojatno zvati hitnu ako se ispostavi da bi on mogao biti u neugodnoj sitauciji, ali sigurno će ti i pomoći ako bude baš gusto.

----------


## anki

a da li mogu imati problema sa zakonom? pri prijavi djeteta....kak to uopće ide u takvim slučajevima?

----------


## marta

anki, hrvatski zakon uopce ne prepoznaje porodjaj doma. znaci sto nije zabranjeno ne moze ti nikako raditi probleme. trebas se postaviti kao puhica i reci njima (u opcini) da je to njihov posao da prijave dijete. 

inace taj ginekolog ce ti odmah zvati hitnu.

----------


## anki

ma da, toga me i strah  :/   mislila sam ja prvo razgovarati s njim, ali sam skužila da nije baš naklonjen prirodi, pa sam odustala   :Grin:  

a kak se može stupiti u kontakt s gore navedenim babicama?

----------


## TinnaZ

Brunina mama, ideš na ovo?
http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/novosti...ije.aspx?ID=15



> Od 26. do  28. travnja 2007., u Trogiru, održati će se 31. simpozij Hrvatske udruge primalja s međunarodnim sudjelovanjima.
> 
> Svoj dolazak potvrdili su i regionalna predstavnica Centralne europske unije za svjetski savez primalja (International Confederation of Midwifes) Andrea Stiefel iz Njemačke i dr. Marsden Wagner, američki perinatolog i epidemiolog iz Kalifornije koji aktivno i glasno podupire primaljstvo. Dr. Wagner je 15 godina bio direktor Sektora za zaštitu zdravlja žena i djece pri Svjetskoj zdravstvenoj organizaciji (WHO). Putuje u mnoge svjetske gradove gdje predaje o unapređivanju materijalne skrbi uključujući pravilnu primjenu tehnologije u porođaju i promiče primaljsku djelatnost kao idealan izbor za postizanje najpovoljnijeg ishoda pri normalnom porođaju. Savjetnik je nacionalnih i lokalnih vlasti te nevladinih udruga, a svoja je znanstvena otkrića i predavanja prezentirao u 45 zemalja. Dobitnik je mnogih počasnih nagrada i priznanja za svoja dostignuća. Izdao je 134 znanstvena rada, 20 poglavlja u raznim knjigama, a objavio je i 14 znanstvenih knjiga.
> 
> Detaljnije informacije pogledajte u priloženim dokumentima.

----------


## brunina mama

ne vijerujem da čete nači babicu koja ce vas htjeti poradjati doma. To kod nas nije zakonski dozvoljeno, a i baš ne vjerujem da če htjeti riskirati,bila ona u mirovini ili ne. A što da nešto krene krivim putem ? Tko če onda odgovarati, a onaj gin. kojeg si spomenula bi se stvarno mogao naći u neugodnoj situaciji da ga pozoveš !! Zato se treba što prije otvoriti visoka primaljska, pa čemo vas poradjati doma

----------


## brunina mama

Da znam za taj simpozij, i voljela bih ići,barem na jedan dan jer imam važne obaveze taj vikend, a i moje cure neke idu sa posla,a kod nas su zamjene ili slobodni dani kronični problem.Eto velim ti nadam se barem na jedan dan

----------


## aries24

> a kak se može stupiti u kontakt s gore navedenim babicama?


to i mene zanima

----------


## brunina mama

Daphne,primalja je stručna osoba, ali po našem zakonu ne smije vršiti fiziološki porod sama, već samo uz prisustvo opstetričara. Ja znam da je to glupo, jer smo dovoljno educirane da same obavljamo fiziološke porode, ali dok se dodaTNO NE ŠKOLUJEMO (ono što sam napisala maloprije ) to če tako biti

----------


## anki

> ne vijerujem da čete nači babicu koja ce vas htjeti poradjati doma. To kod nas nije zakonski dozvoljeno, a i baš ne vjerujem da če htjeti riskirati,bila ona u mirovini ili ne. A što da nešto krene krivim putem ? Tko če onda odgovarati, a onaj gin. kojeg si spomenula bi se stvarno mogao naći u neugodnoj situaciji da ga pozoveš !! Zato se treba što prije otvoriti visoka primaljska, pa čemo vas poradjati doma


evo na, a baš sam se  zalaufala u svom naumu; i onda me ti ubiješ u pojam   :Grin:  

inače, kad sam svom MM-u saopcila svoje namjere, prvo me zbunjeno pogledao, a onda izustio legendarnu izjavu:

" a kak to misliš objasniti L. (starijem sinu)?!?"   :Laughing:

----------


## ninaXY

Pa L. će ionako negdje biti dok ti budeš rađala ako TM bude s tobom u bolnici. A za to vrijeme možeš i roditi doma, TM ukloni sve tragove, i sve ok   :Smile:  . Ne mora ni saznati dok ne bude dovoljno star.

----------


## anki

ma ne, uopće nije problem u tome, nego mi je bilo smiješno kaj njega u cijeloj toj prici brine?!? ono, nema pitanja tipa: a kaj ak se nekaj zakomplicira, ako ovo, ono....nego on odma : a kaj bumo rekli malom, i to tim riječima "kako mu to misliš objasniti"; ko neki tinejdžeri koji su napravili spačku, pa sad trebaju doći starcima na oči....  :Laughing:  

inače, meni ne bi bio bed da mali bude u stanu. ne bi baš da bude prisutan samom činu , ne zato kaj me sram, nego zato kaj ne znam kako bi reagirao na svu tu krv...., ali bi svakako htjela da što prije vidi bebu.

----------


## brunina mama

Anki žao mi je ako sam te ubila u pojam ,nije mi to bila namjera,a što se tiće sina ,pa to bi se dalo lako riješiti,a i odmah bi vidio bracu ili seku, i mamu, pa zar to ne bi bilo prekrasno,ali nažalost u pitanju je "viša " sila. Ja sam rodila u radjaoni u kojoj radim, i porod bi je bio prekrasan , nisam rezana, dobila sam ga odmah na prsa, i bio mi je sat i pol na prsima nakon poroda i MM tamo, ali zato ona tri dana kasnije na odjelu su mi bili koma. Zato je KOD KUĆE NAJLJEPŠE i bilo bi super kada bi radjale doma

----------


## anki

*brunina mama*, ma šalila sam se; nisam još odustala   :Wink:  

 i meni je koma taj boravak u bolnici   :/  
razmišljala sam ja i o opciji da rodim u bolnici, pa da potpišem da odmah idemo doma....ali ipak bi najrađe doma.

----------


## brunina mama

Nemoj još odustati , pa ne bi bila prva koja je rodila doma, ali ce ti onda muž najvjerojatnije biti babica (a ja ću mu slati upute preko foruma,šala,šala ) A valjda će se i kod nas jednoga dana nešto promjeniti, pa ćemo ići doma nakon poroda u roku od 24 sata

----------


## Felix

buduci da je asistirani porod van rodilista za strucnu osobu kaznjiv zakonom, molim vas bez detalja o doticnim strucnim osobama.

----------


## anki

pa on bi bio jako ponosan da može "biti glavni" tj. da prenosi uživo sve kaj se događa! samo kaj me strah da se previše ne zaigra na forumu, pa da zaboravi na svoju dužnost babice   :Laughing:

----------


## TinnaZ

> Daphne,primalja je stručna osoba, ali po našem zakonu ne smije vršiti fiziološki porod sama, već samo uz prisustvo opstetričara. Ja znam da je to glupo, jer smo dovoljno educirane da same obavljamo fiziološke porode, ali dok se dodatno NE ŠKOLUJEMO (ono što sam napisala maloprije ) to če tako biti


 ovako je kako kaže Brunina mama, i ja ne bih dalje od toga raspravljala.

----------


## brunina mama

:Laughing:   Tu imaš pravo

----------

posto sam na pp dobila nekakve ajmo reci prijateljske "upute " o mom pitanju s prve strane a vidim da sam i tu prozivana, moram napomenuti da je moje pitanje bilo HIPOTETSKO, jer i sama vrlo dobro znam koji je stupanj skolovanja primalja kod nas.


dakle ispricavam se ako sam nekoga uvrijedila ovim ili dovela u neugodnu poziciju i povlacim se iz daljnje rasprave

----------


## Poslid

Ako netko želi kontakte prilamalja iz prvog posta neka mi pošalje pp. Dobit ćete njihove e-mailove ili brojeve mobitela. 

Napominjem da za to imam njihovu dozvolu.

Naravno radi se o prirodnom porodu u rodilištu, sve ostala pitanja rješavajte direktno s njima.

----------


## martinaP

> Daphne,primalja je stručna osoba, ali po našem zakonu ne smije vršiti fiziološki porod sama, već samo uz prisustvo opstetričara. Ja znam da je to glupo, jer smo dovoljno educirane da same obavljamo fiziološke porode, ali dok se dodaTNO NE ŠKOLUJEMO (ono što sam napisala maloprije ) to če tako biti


Ovo mi je strašno, da ne postoji mogućnost daljnjeg usavršavanja poslije srednje škole (za babice), katastrofa...

----------


## aries24

zna li netko rade li riječke primalje barbara i ksenija u istoj smjeni, ili svaka u svojoj pa ne moš fulat

----------


## mamuška

> zna li netko rade li riječke primalje barbara i ksenija u istoj smjeni, ili svaka u svojoj pa ne moš fulat


jooooooooj!! :D  izvrsno pitanje! kolko im uopće traju smjene?

----------


## aries24

od 7 do 19h

----------


## mamuška

> od 7 do 19h


glupava sam...  :Embarassed:  znači jedna smjena od 7 do 19, druga od 19 do 7?

----------


## TinnaZ

idemo im predložiti da tako slažu smjene da uvijek bude jedna koja je naklonjena "starom" načinu rađanja   :Laughing:

----------


## aries24

> glupava sam...  znači jedna smjena od 7 do 19, druga od 19 do 7?


nisi glupava, trudna si, a to ti mozgu dođe na isto   :Laughing:  
dobro si skužila   :Wink:

----------


## mamuška

> idemo im predložiti da tako slažu smjene da uvijek bude jedna koja je naklonjena "starom" načinu rađanja


JA SAM ZA!!!!!! AJMO!!!!!!!!!! :D 
a vikendi? jel rade vikendom normalno il su neka dežurstva pa slobodni dani?
a čuj mene, ja si slažem raspored,a rodit ću usred ljeta kad su godišnji...  :Sad:

----------


## TinnaZ

ti fino sastavi dopis, u stilu ja, kao trdudnica koja će uskoro roditi, predlažem ...

pošalji ga Poslid, a ona može proslijediti primaljama. 
Tko zna je li to moguće izvesti. :?

----------


## aries24

da, ali možda one već rade svaka u svojoj smjeni
zato i pitam, možda netko zna
ako ne, poslat ću im mail

----------


## ninaXY

ma dajte cure, pa nemogu dvije primalje raditi svaki dan po 12 sati! Radno vrijeme je 40 sati tjedno. Eventualno + dežurstva. Mislim da ih treba biti minimalno 3 kako bi pokrile 24 sata.

----------


## aries24

jok
smjene su u 7 i u 19
bar dok sam ja bila u rađaoni
a bila sam od 5 do 22h

----------


## thalia

> zna li netko rade li riječke primalje barbara i ksenija u istoj smjeni, ili svaka u svojoj pa ne moš fulat


kad sam ja rađala nije radila niti jedna  :Sad:

----------


## aries24

hm, očito rade zajedno, što mi je i logično, a ti si imala tu "sreću" da si ih fulala  :/

----------


## thalia

> hm, očito rade zajedno, što mi je i logično, a ti si imala tu "sreću" da si ih fulala  :/


je, ja ti često pjevušim "pod sretnom zvijezdom rođenaaaaa"   :Sad:

----------


## blis

> jok
> smjene su u 7 i u 19
> bar dok sam ja bila u rađaoni
> a bila sam od 5 do 22h


Ostali ljudi koji rade noću imaju smjene: 12-24-12-48. Ne bi li i one mogle tako raditi?  :?

----------


## Tiwi

Je, smjene su u 7 i u 19 ali ne i konstantno u tom ritmu, mislim da je Blis dobro napisala.

Inace, ja MMu sve redovito prepricavam sto raspravljamo, govorim mu svoje dojmove i sto sam cula kakva su sve iskustva, usput se trudim sto vise nauciti o porodu, tako da iduci put budem spremna, a veli on meni neki dan: 
_Dobro, dobro. Meni se sve cini da ces ti meni sljedeci put jednostavno ostat doma i rodit! A kaj cu ja onda, nemam ti ja pojma o poradjanju!_  :Laughing:   zamislite, skuzio je i prije mene same. 
No, utjesila sam ga da cu naci dobru doulu i jos neke detalje koji su ga prilicno smirili.

Btw: za doule je cuo  :shock:  Ti danasnji muskarci me odusevljavaju!

----------

tiwi, ima na netu upute za emergency childbirth pa mu sprintaj nek uci ponapred   :Grin:

----------


## Hera

Kad sam neki put čekala uputnicu kod doca, meni je baš sestra rekla kak su u Vž promijenili raspored smjena, sad nedavno, dolaskom novog ravnatelja, prije je bilo 7-19 i 19-7, a sad imaju tri smjene: 7-14/15 (nisam zapamtila), 14-22 i 22-7, i baš je rekla kako su svi time nezadovoljni jer su naviknuti na dosadašnji tempo, a ima nekih kojima ovo ne paše zbog prijevoza, ako nemaju auto, pa će gubiti puno više vremena.

Jedino znam da je sestra Erika obično ujutro.

----------


## TinnaZ

i porodi uglavnom ne traju 7-8 sati nego duže, a to bi moglo značiti još malo više požurivanja u vidu dripa da se porod završi kad i smjena koja je bila od početka tog poroda.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> i porodi uglavnom ne traju 7-8 sati nego duže, a to bi moglo značiti još malo više požurivanja u vidu dripa da se porod završi kad i smjena koja je bila od početka tog poroda.


Moj je trajao 3.5 h od dolaska u rađaonu, ali sam bila ku..te sreće da je izgon počeo u 6.55. Moja V se rodila u 7.05.
Smjena je htjela to završit pa je bilo naleganja na trbuh, pucanja, rezanja, a sve je bilo u smjeni babice na SD koju svi toliko hvalite.
Valjda je imala loš dan.

----------


## aries24

mislim stvarno   :Rolling Eyes:  
pa zar rade na normu??? plaćeni po broju izgona koje "obave"???
zašto je toliko nezamislivo "predati" rodilju drugoj smjeni???

----------

aries, neznam da li je primaljama to nezamislivo, ali znam da promjena smjene za rodilju itekako moze bit traumaticna, jer ako te jedna primalja primi u radjaonu i njoj kazes svoje zelje(pod uvjetom da ima sluha za tvoje zelje) i taman recimo pred izgon smjena se promjeni... mislim da to bas nije dobro, jer tada vise nemas ni volje ni snage objasnjavati nekom sta zelis ili ne i jos ako imas srece da nije naklonjena prirodnom porodu....


naravno ovo je sve pod pretpostavkom da se porod oduzio...

----------


## MGrubi

onda nema druge nego obući majicu s natpisom:
NE ŽELIM EPI, DRIP, NALIJEGANJE.......
PUSTITE ME DA RODIM
s obe strane  8)

----------

MGrubi nije to ni losa ideja  :Laughing:

----------


## studeni

vrijeme je da ponesemo sa sobom plan poroda koji potpišemo, da se zna što je potpisano da se smije, a što ne. plan poroda štiti i rodilju i osoblje, samo da postane uobičajena stvar

----------


## aries24

pa valjda si mogu uzet par minuta vremena za "primopredaju" i reći riječ-dvije o rodilji koju ostavljaju
nije baš tako puno rodilja istovremeno u finišu
meni bi bilo dosta da mi dođe i kaže "ja sam xy, upoznata sam s vašim željama i od sad će se ja brinuti za vas"

ok, sad kad sam ovo napisala, vidim kol'ko sam zabrijala  :Laughing:  
možda bo ovo bilo moguće u nekom paralelnom svemiru

----------

studeni, mislis da bi ih doktori prihvacali kao pod normalno da ih dodje neznam mjesecno trideset?
ili bi se i dalje "borili" protiv toga i radili sve ono sto sad rade?


uz duzno postovanje iznimkama

----------


## MGrubi

> studeni, mislis da bi ih doktori prihvacali kao pod normalno da ih dodje neznam mjesecno trideset?


kap po kap nastaju sige u pećinama
kap po kap
i promjene počimaju

----------


## dijanam

> onda nema druge nego obući majicu s natpisom:
> NE ŽELIM EPI, DRIP, NALIJEGANJE.......
> PUSTITE ME DA RODIM
> s obe strane  8)


Prije par dana je rodila zena koja je rekla da ce napisati na bedra
"ne rezati" (a bilo bi fora).
Ne znam je li napisala, ali nije rezana (prvorotka).

----------


## mamuška

> pa valjda si mogu uzet par minuta vremena za "primopredaju" i reći riječ-dvije o rodilji koju ostavljaju
> nije baš tako puno rodilja istovremeno u finišu
> meni bi bilo dosta da mi dođe i kaže "ja sam xy, upoznata sam s vašim željama i od sad će se ja brinuti za vas"
> 
> ok, sad kad sam ovo napisala, vidim kol'ko sam zabrijala  
> možda bo ovo bilo moguće u nekom paralelnom svemiru


meni ovo zvuči skroz logično i normalno  8) , uopće nisi zabrijala obadvije smo zabrijale...

----------


## kailash

mene je porodila *ksenija*  :Zaljubljen:   u subotu navečer je bila njena smjena od 19. Barbara me došla vidjeti u ponedjeljak prijepodne. Dakle, nisu bile u istoj smjeni  :Smile:

----------


## studeni

mislim da DA!!!
kad bi žene počele masovno dolazit s planom poroda, brzo bi postalo normalno. i njima je zaštita kad žena crno na bijelo ima što hoće a što ne. i potpisala je k tome, znači zaštićeni su od tužbe, šefa, protokola i sl.
ako žena GOVORI da nešto neće, onaj koji je odgovoran uvijek pita: a jel to potpisala?
ako i nema plan poroda može npr na onaj pristanak upisat na što pristaje, a što ne:
_ne želim epiziotomiju. upoznata sam s mogućnošću pucanja međice.
_pametnom dosta  :Grin:

----------


## TinnaZ

hoćeš reći na onu "bianco izajvu" bismo mogle nešto i upisati da ne bude bianco   :Grin:

----------

> mislim da DA!!!
> kad bi žene počele masovno dolazit s planom poroda, brzo bi postalo normalno. i njima je zaštita kad žena crno na bijelo ima što hoće a što ne. i potpisala je k tome, znači zaštićeni su od tužbe, šefa, protokola i sl.
> ako žena GOVORI da nešto neće, onaj koji je odgovoran uvijek pita: a jel to potpisala?
> ako i nema plan poroda može npr na onaj pristanak upisat na što pristaje, a što ne:
> _ne želim epiziotomiju. upoznata sam s mogućnošću pucanja međice.
> _pametnom dosta



 :Kiss:

----------


## TinnaZ

Studeni, ovo je skroz logično što si napisala ...

----------


## Tiwi

Mgrubi legendo!! Ja cu si ovaj vikend napravit majicu Pustite me da rodim!
i cuvat je s trudnickim stvarima za sljedece iskustvo!!

Nego, stvarno mislim da treba nositi plan poroda, potpisan i najozbiljnije napisan, ukratko, jasno i jednostavno. Pa imaju crno na bijelo. I ponavljat ko papiga. 

Ja bianco izjavu nisam ni vidjela ni potpisala. Nisu mi ninudili. Prije godinu dana na SD.

----------


## Hera

ovisi o ustanovi da li će ti ponuditi bianco ili ne, barem sam to zaključila čitajući razne teme gdje se to spominjalo.  

ja mislim na svoju nadopisati nešto u stilu "želim biti obaviještena o svakoj pojedinoj intervenciji i dati naknadno dopuštenje za nju", kao što je Poslid predložila. čini mi se da ih potpisom izjave zadovoljiš da te ne maltretiraju od ulaznih vrata, ali im isto tako jasno i glasno daš do znanja da se ti ni ne daš maltretirati i da nisu puno postigli što su ti uvalili bianco, dapače, sebe su uvalili u situaciju da moraju tražiti tvoje dopuštenje za sve.

i naravno, imam sažeti i kratki, veoma jasan plan poroda na jednoj stranici i imam jedan papir ispisan svim mogućim podacima koje bi me mogli tamo pitat, da u trudovima ne moram razmišljat o tome.

i čekam.....pa javim da li je koristilo. nadam se da hoće, tj. ako ja to sve pristojno donesem i dam, da će i njihova reakcija biti takva, pa ćemo imati sasvim ljudski pristojan odnos čitavo to vrijeme...ja sam optimista unatoč nekim lošim prijašnjim iskustvima, vremena se ipak mijenjaju, tj. svi ih mi mijenjamo!  :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

Dobar plan, i ja sam imala takav isti, samo ga nisam uspjela provesti

----------


## TinnaZ

ali stvari su se jako promijenile, pa imaš velike šanse da sad to provedeš ... samo odmah to napiši u prvi ćošak gdje ima mjesta i potpiši se (a mjesta baš i nema na toj izjavi) - da ne daš sestri priliku da ti kaže "ne trebate to ništa čitati, samo se potpišite", a onda slijedi rasprava

----------


## blis

> ovisi o ustanovi da li će ti ponuditi bianco ili ne, barem sam to zaključila čitajući razne teme gdje se to spominjalo.


U Ri bolnici se kod drugih zahvata (kiretaža, amniocenteza) potpisuje izjava koja glasi otprilike: Dr me obavijestio o svemu što će mi raditi i ja sam suglasna s time. 
Izjavu potpisuješ uglavnom prije nego što vidiš dr i na izjavi nije naveden niti jedan zahvat, jer je izjava standardna za svih, pa vjerujem da se takva potpisuje na prije poroda. Po meni je to bjanko izjava, ali ne znam shvaćaju li je i bolnice tako.

Usput, *Hera*, i ja sam u fazi pisanja plana poroda i sve moje želje i ne želje stanu u jedan odlomak. O čemu ti pišeš na cijeloj stranici?
Moj će odprilike izgledati napisan u 2 stupca: ŽELIM i NE ŽELIM stupac i u svakome 3, 4 stavke. Je li tako OK?

----------


## Lutonjica

ja imam 2 strane plana poroda  :/ 
i bas razmisljam kako da to skratim

----------


## thalia

> ja imam 2 strane plana poroda  :/ 
> i bas razmisljam kako da to skratim


ja sam imala jednu pa ako ti pomogne, super.




> MOJE ŽELJE ZA POROD:
> 
> Ukoliko sve bude u redu sa mnom i s bebom, hoću da moj porod bude:
> 
> ♥ BEZ dripa,
> 
> ♥ BEZ epiziotomije,
> 
> ♥ BEZ prokidanja vodenjaka,
> ...

----------


## marta

daj meni, ja ti izbacim sav visak   :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

zasto ja to nisam mogla tako kratko, moj plan poroda je skroz filozofski   :Rolling Eyes:   a zakomplicirala sam ga totalno, ono, sto ako carski, sto ako beba ima zuticu, sto ako ovo, sto ako ono.....

hvala, sad cu si skopirat tvoj   :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

i isprintam ga u milion primjeraka i samo ga uvaljujem: na prijemu sestri, pa medju svoje papire, pa doktoru, pa babici, pa ak se promijeni smjena drugom doktorui babici i tak dalje ili????

----------


## thalia

sve su mi uvažili pa je to dobar znak   :Grin:

----------


## marta

gle lutonjica, zutica nema veze s porodom. to stavi na drugi papir.

----------


## Lutonjica

ma je to na drugom papiru

na prvom papiru samo porod i izgon
na drugom papiru poslije izgona (pupcana vrpca, skin to skin, dojenje po porodu, rooming in, pedijatrijski pregledi)
ali to je tako puuuuuuuno teksta

----------


## marta

da, isprintaj u vise primjeraka i onda vadi po potrebi.

----------


## thalia

> i isprintam ga u milion primjeraka i samo ga uvaljujem: na prijemu sestri, pa medju svoje papire, pa doktoru, pa babici, pa ak se promijeni smjena drugom doktorui babici i tak dalje ili????


ja sam imala jedan, ali taj su mi stavili u moj "slučaj", bio je na vrhu svih papira.
istina, ja sam potpisala izjavu, ali sam uz to imala i ovo pa je ipak SVE bilo napismeno.
i stvarno su sve uvažili, primalja me nagovarala da mi prokine vodenjak i da će onda brže ići, ja nisam htjela i nisu. pukao je tek oko 23:15, došla sam u 18:30, 5 cm otvorena, a rodila tek u 01:15.

Ipak napismeno ima neku težinu. Skužila sam da sve naprave kad imaš napismeno, a ako samo tražiš, često zanemare nešto.

----------


## thalia

> ma je to na drugom papiru
> 
> na prvom papiru samo porod i izgon
> na drugom papiru poslije izgona (pupcana vrpca, skin to skin, dojenje po porodu, rooming in, pedijatrijski pregledi)
> ali to je tako puuuuuuuno teksta


napiši samo natuknice, boldaj bitno i to vidno smanji količinu papira, a istakne važno.

----------


## TinnaZ

ovo je isto bitno za napisati



> pupcana vrpca, skin to skin, dojenje po porodu, rooming in, pedijatrijski pregledi

----------


## Lutonjica

> PLAN POROĐAJA
> Ime i Prezime
> 
> Želim biti potpuno obaviještena o svim medicinskim postupcima koji će se provoditi nada mnom i mojim djetetom i želim za njih dati svoje dopuštenje.
> 
> Sve dok je sve u redu s mojim djetetom i sa mnom, želim:
> 
>  da moj partner bude prisutan čitavo vrijeme porođaja
>   porod BEZ dripa
> ...


OK???

----------


## thalia

meni odlično izgleda   :Bouncing:

----------

meni se ovo cini jako ok...
navela si sve bitno, kratko je i jasno

----------


## TinnaZ

i meni se čini OK

----------


## TinnaZ

[quote="Lutonjica"]


> PLAN POROĐAJA
> Ime i Prezime
> 
> Želim biti potpuno obaviještena o svim medicinskim postupcima koji će se provoditi nada mnom i mojim djetetom


 i molim da se od mene ili supruga prethodno traži pristanak za svaki postupak koji je u suprotnosti sa dolje navedenim.

----------


## Lutonjica

dodala sam, hvala   :Wink:

----------


## aries24

di se tu može još ugurati i da se dijete ne cijepi (bcg i hep. b)?

----------


## thalia

> di se tu može još ugurati i da se dijete ne cijepi (bcg i hep. b)?


Bojim se da to ide posebno. Ionako ih ne cijepe odmah na porodu, nego drugi, treći dan.

----------


## TinnaZ

ja se uopće ne sjećam toga cijepljenja drugi dan, a stalno je bio sa mnom, osim ono vrijeme dok sam ja išla gore kolicima, a njega su donijeli 15 min. poslije (jesu ga tad cijepili ?)

----------

djeca se u rodilistu obicno cijepe onaj dan kad idu doma, bar je tako kod nas u puli

----------


## thalia

> ja se uopće ne sjećam toga cijepljenja drugi dan, a stalno je bio sa mnom, osim ono vrijeme dok sam ja išla gore kolicima, a njega su donijeli 15 min. poslije (jesu ga tad cijepili ?)


nama je u sobu drugi ili treći dan došla živčana sestra i uzela bebe i promumljala nešto.

Onda sam ja glasno pitala što je rekla. A ona bahato odgovorila; sad će ih doktorica *besežirati*.
Ne, ne, ne kažu cijepiti. Ovo ne razumiješ ako nisi spavala 48-72 sata i umorna si.

----------

> TinnaZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja se uopće ne sjećam toga cijepljenja drugi dan, a stalno je bio sa mnom, osim ono vrijeme dok sam ja išla gore kolicima, a njega su donijeli 15 min. poslije (jesu ga tad cijepili ?)
> 
> 
> nama je u sobu drugi ili treći dan došla živčana sestra i uzela bebe i promumljala nešto.
> 
> Onda sam ja glasno pitala što je rekla. A ona bahato odgovorila; sad će ih doktorica *besežirati*.
> Ne, ne, ne kažu cijepiti. Ovo ne razumiješ ako nisi spavala 48-72 sata i umorna si.



a i ovo je istina

----------


## Lutonjica

> di se tu može još ugurati i da se dijete ne cijepi (bcg i hep. b)?


ma imala sam ja svasta napisano oko te postporodjane njege (cijepljenje, pregledi, dohrana i slicno) ali sam skuzila da mi nema previse smisla da mi to bude na papiru za porod. to su moji zahtjevi za skroz drugu "ekipu" i za njih cu se, ako cu morati, boriti nakon poroda.

----------


## ivana7997

mislim da je koma sto tu 'drugu ekipu' prakticki nikad ni ne vidis

----------


## Lutonjica

je, istina
ali opet, mislis da ce ekipa iz radjaone prenijeti pedijatrima i sestrama tvoje zahtjeve?  :Mad:  

ali ja cu u varazdin, a tamo mi je beba (skoro) stalno pod okom  :D

----------


## aries24

ja ću u rijeku, tamo je situacija ista

samo kad se sjetim kako sam zabrinuto pitala pedijatra jel noa besežiran, mislila sam što ću s necijepljenim djetetom ako zaborave, toliko sam glupa i neinformirana bila

besežiran je 5. dan, predamnom u sobi, bili smo 7 dana u rodilištu zbog njegove infekcije


mislim da bi bilo najbolje papir sa željama oko postporođajne njege uvaliti onome tko prvi dođe uzeti bebu (još bolje, naštampati na majičicu i obući bebi)

----------


## Hera

Moj plan poroda nije u stupcima, već isto ovako u natuknicama, jedno ispod drugog + izjava ispod toga, slično kao što ste tu već ukopiravale i nije baš ispunjena čitava stranica.

Tako da imam sve bitno, a opet pregledno i kratko.

A s bianco izjavom imam iskustva - kad sam ju čitala, sestra mi je rekla da je to nešto u stilu da pristajem ostati u bolnici. Samo sam ju pogledala i nisam komentirala jer sam skužila da nema smisla - pa nisam nepismena, da jesam, ne bih to čitala!  :Rolling Eyes:  

Ugurat ću ja negdje onaj text, a ne potpišem to prije nego dopišem..  :Grin:

----------


## blis

Moj plan izgleda slično *thaliinom*, ovom prilikom molim *Lutonjicu* za dozvolu da kopiram njenu IZJAVU.  :Smile:  Ne bi je se sjetila sama staviti u plan.

----------


## Lutonjica

ma to je izjava iz onog plana poroda na portalu   :Grin:

----------


## blis

*O potpisivanje izjave u bolnici.* Najprije sam mislila ništa ne potpisivati, ali boljim mi se čini savjet da se nadopiše rečenica na izjavu i potpiše. Mislim da iziskuje manje natezanja s osobljem, a opet je sve jasno.

----------


## blis

> ma to je izjava iz onog plana poroda na portalu


A da, čitala sam je davno. 
Evo, upravo pišem upute sinu i mužu što sve moraju napraviti kada rodim, a nakon toga se bacam na (valjda) definitivnu verziju plana poroda.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Ugurat ću ja negdje onaj text, a ne potpišem to prije nego dopišem..


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  



> O potpisivanje izjave u bolnici. Najprije sam mislila ništa ne potpisivati, ali boljim mi se čini savjet da se nadopiše rečenica na izjavu i potpiše. Mislim da iziskuje manje natezanja s osobljem, a opet je sve jasno.


 ovo definitivno stoji, samo ne dajte da vas sestra smete kako je to "samo" ovo ili ono, samo pristanak za ostanak u bolnici, ili "ne trebate to čitati, samo se potpišite" ili nešto u tom stilu.

----------


## sirius

Pazite na cijepivo protiv hepatitisa,ono se u nekim rodilištima daje odmah nakon poroda (možda ćak na prvom pregledu nakon poroda!).Ako ga želite odgoditi dođite spremni.

----------


## TinnaZ

jesmo malo skrenuli s teme ...
Idemo na novi topic vezano na Dolazak u rodilište - što i kako.

----------


## Hera

Je to prijedlog za novi topic ili sam ja nešto propustila, kak se prištekam svakih par sati :?

----------


## TinnaZ

je, je prijedlog je ... ajde otvori, ja ne stignem sad.

----------


## ivana zg

Cure što nitko ne pozna niti jednu primalju u Petrovoj,koja bi bila za prirodan porod?!!
Daj javite ako tko zna,u 37.tjednu sam i tamo ću roditi.

Što se tiče plana poroda ja sam izprintala onaj Rodin,flomasterom podebljala što hoći i k tome još zaklamala Zakon o pravima pacijenata i kazne koje se propisuju za doktore i ustanove koje ih ne poštuju!

jedan primjerak jima jedan sebi.jeli to malo,kome sve to trebam dat,mislila sam si i jedan zaljepiti na krevet na kojemu ću rađat   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   i da strah me je "osvete"doktora,u smislu ako neće biti po njihovom da će me ignorirat i z.......t,i tako će možda oni i ja naškoditi dijetetu a ja ću na kraju biti kriva!!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

bit ces sretna ako ce te ignorirati, jer onda imas najvise sanse za prirodni porod   :Wink:  

plan poroda s portala je genijalan, ali preopsiran i ja sumnjam da ce si itko dati truda to sve citati. on vise sluzi da si ti dobro razmislis sto hoces, a sto neces, a onda napisi nesto *jednostavnije i preglednije*, da sve imaju na jednom papiru i da upada u oci.
pa to podijeli na prijemu, doktoru, babici, stavi si na krevet ako hoces...

pripazi i da na bianco izjavu dopises ono da zelis da te se obavijesti o svakoj intervenciji i pita za dopustenje. ili ju nemoj uopce potpisati. jer inace ti oni imaju pravo raditi sto hoce, ti si im to dopustila svojim potpisom.

e da, s ovim zakonom i kaznama... mislim da ces ih s tim samo isprovocirati.
ne znam, treba naci neku mjeru, biti ljubazan koliko je to god moguce, a da i dalje ostvaris ono sto zelis. ne se unaprijed dovoditi u konflikte. a opet ne biti premekan i plah. zato ja i imam svog svadljivog muza sa sobom, da se bori ako ja klonem   :Grin:

----------


## ivana zg

sada će te mi se možda smijat,ali neki dan kada sam čekala kod ginekologa pala mi je na pamet ideja ( ne znam da li je zakonski dopušteno) da isprintamo s Rode onu listu o Planu poroda i još neke obavijesti,kao.što je drip,epizotomija...kako djeluju, dojenje,sjedalice,platnene pelene.....i zakon o Pravima pacijenata,sve to lijepo zaklamamo zajedno i počnemo dijeliti ili ostavljati po ginekološkim ordinacijana,socijalnim,privatnim i bolničkim.....

Ako mogu biti oni časopisi... :/  tko žene koje čekaju a nemaju pojma da postoji i "drukčiji način pristupa" porodu,nešto bi naučile,znale bi kome se obratiti,a ženama je dosadno u čekaonici i vjerujte mi dosta njih čita sve što je na stoliću.

Trebalo bi educirati naše trudnice i ponuditi im mogućnost izbora,o kojem možda uopće nisu razmišljale da imaju.

ŠTO VI MISLITE O TOME? NISAM MISLILA DA TO BUDE NEŠTO AGRESIVNO,KAO NAMETANJE NEKOGA SVOGA STAVA KAO JEDINOG ISPRAVNOGA, JER TO ODBIJA LJUDE,VIŠE EDUKATIVNO.......?

----------


## ivana zg

*lutonjice*  hvala,budem ga skratila

Snosim li ja kakve posljedice ako ne potpišem bianco izjavu,i hoće li ih to isto razljutiti?! :?

----------


## TinnaZ

hoće, zato potpiši i potrudi se da ne bude bianco   :Grin:  

Potpis na bianco izjave suglasnosti pri dolasku u rodilište

Što se tiče dijeljenja materijala, znanje treba širiti ...
Ja sam uvijek u čekaoni ostavila trudnicama koje su ostajale iza mene ono što sam čitala, pa bilo to novine, ili rodina brošura o dojenju.

----------


## ivana zg

Hvala *TinnaZ* ,vajda se neću uspaničiti zbog trudova kada dođem u bolnicu,pa ću zaboraviti da ne potpisujem prije nego nadopišem,a muža sam upozorila da slučajno ako mu nešto ponude,jer tko će njima vjerovati,NIŠTA NE POTPISUJE,DOK SE NE SAVJETUJE SAMNOM. 8) 

(Pročitala sam ovo što si stavila o potpisivanju i nasmijala se kada sam vidjela u jednom dijelu teksta iz Pakračke bolnice gdje piše "rodilje-bolesnice" nadam se da nisu s tim mislili na sve trudnice,tj da je trudnoća bolest,na to POLUDIM)

----------


## danchi79

Pozdrav curke...moj plan porođaja je gotovo identičan vašem, međutim ja sam uz sve navedeno nadodala da želim porod bez primjene analgetika-lijekova protiv bolova...zapravo se dvoumim dal to ubaciti ili ne, kakav je vaš stav o analgeticima?

----------


## TinnaZ

Prije nego nas moderatorice   :Mad:   :Nope:  idemo na novi topic:

*Dolazak u rodilište - što i kako*

----------


## ivana zg

*CURE NEMOJTE MI REĆI,DA NITKO NE POZNAJE ,I DA NE POSTOJI PRIMALJA U PETROVOJ BOLNICI KOJA JE SKLONA PRIRODNOME PORODU!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????*  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

ivana, u cemu je problem, cemu se cudis?

ti i sama znas i priznajes da ti je petrova najlosija opcija ako zelis prirodan porod, i o tome smo vec nekoliko puta pricali na proljetnicama.

znaci, svjesna si situacije u petrovoj, a i dalje inzistiras da tamo ides.

ne znam sto zelis da ti kazemo.
jedino rjesenje, koje ti stalno nudimo, jest neka druga bolnica, sto ti odbijas.
i to ti je to.

probaj se onda u petrovoj izboriti za to sto hoces, i ako uspijes, bit ce to jako zanimljiva prica s poroda.

zelim ti srecu   :Heart:

----------


## ivana zg

*Lutonjice* nije problem u meni,već što mi apsolutno nitko u familiji,niti MM,ni prijateljice ne pružaju potporu u vezi prirodnog poroda (mama mi govori da su na internetu samo psihopati  :Sad:  )
jedino da sama sjednem u auto i odvezem se u Varaždin u trudovima.

Što da ti pričam,danas me je sestra nazvala i nagovarala me da si sredim carski za 3000,00kn.  :Crying or Very sad:  

Našli su mi neku sestru kao vezu u Petrovoj,ne poznam ženu ni ona mene,pa me je strah kada mi dođe na porod "da mi sve sredi" a ja joj izvadim svoj plan poroda! 8)   :Laughing:  

Mami ne smijem ni reć,a MM mi je već rekao da ću ih samo OSRAMOTITI SVOJIM BUDALAŠTINAMA,i ako se bebi nešto desi zbog moga filozofiranja,neka si dobro upamtim tko će biti kriv-JA!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Lutonjica

ma znam da je to sve koma, ali tu ti mi ne mozemo pomoci.
a gdje spadas po mjestu stanovanja, bas u petrovu? jer ako spadas negdje drugdje, reci svojima da se ide po mjestu stanovanja i otidji tamo. i merkur, i SD, i vinogradska su ti bolje od petrove

----------


## ninaXY

Ivana, a tko će biti kriv ako se nešto dogodi tebi ili djetetu u Petrovoj? Od maminog bratića žena je došla preko veze u Petrovu, i umrla od sepse. Veza stvarno ništa ne znači. A opet, čula sam priču o ženi koja je isto tako htjela prirodni porod, a svekrva ju je nagovorila da ode kod neke njene prijateljice/poznanice na pregled u bolnicu, koja je pak shvatila da ona kad je već došla k njoj, želi i roditi u njenoj smjeni, pa joj je uvalila drip a da se žena nije ni snašla. 
Mislim da su ove emocionalne ucjene i prijetnje tko će biti kriv ako se nešto dogodi jako ružne, i mislim da bi se ti ipak trebala postaviti malo oštrije prema njima. 
A ako ti ipak Petrova ostane jedini izbor, potraži Fridinu priču, ona je u Petrovoj prošla odlično.

----------


## ivana zg

Nažalost po mjestu stanovanja spadam u Petrovu.
*ninaXY* hvala

----------


## xara

Pozdrav svima,

ovo je moj prvi post iako pratim forum već godinama (od prethodne trudnoće prije 4 godine).  Doduše, ne uvijek istim intenzitetom, ali kako sam opet trudna, sad posjećujem portal svaki dan.

Sad se napokon javljam potaknuta ivaninim pitanjem jer cijelo vrijeme planiram opisati svoja dva poroda u Petrovoj, pa nikako da to i učinim. 
Samo da kratko iskomentiram: prvi je bio traumatičan i skroz medikaliziran, ali je zato drugi bio prirodan skoro pa 100%. Razlog tome je bio moje neznanje prvi put i moje ZNANJE drugi put (uz Božju providnost - npr. nisu me prikopčali na CTG, nisu mi dali infuziju...).   Nažalost ne znam ime primalje koja me drugi put porodila, ali znam da je riječ o glavnoj sestri rađaone. Žena cca 55 godina. Doktorica je bila mlađa, plava (isto joj ne znam ime). Bile su super obje i potpuno su poštivale moje želje i moj ritam.  Nakraju su pozvale mlade sestre na praksi da vide kako izgleda prirodan porod i sve redom mi čestitale na prekrasnom porodu   :Smile:  
Kad sam ih pitala čemu se toliko čude što sam prirodno rodila, rekle su (doktorica i primalja):  Ah, kad bi bilo više žena kao vi! Da vi samo znate kakve nam dolaze i što sve vidimo!  Malo koja je zainteresirana da sudjeluje. 

I da ne budem skroz offtopic: nisam imala nikakav plan poroda sa sobom, samo sam unaprijed primalju obavijestila da želim izbjeći epiziotomiju (čim sam skužila da me ona obilazi, pitala sam ju hoće li ona prisustvovati porodu, kako bih se dogovorila s njom). Također, nakon jednog od pregleda doktorica me obavijestila da će mi dati drip, na što sam ju pitala možemo li to izbjeći ako sve ide kako treba. Čudno me pogledala i rekla da će onda jako dugo trajati. Ja sam tada pristojno i decidirano rekla da odabirem dužu varijantu sa svojim trudovima jer mi je to praznik u odnosu na drip. Nije dalje forsala, nego se pokupila svojim poslom. Idući put sam ju vidjela kod izgona.

Da ne duljim...može se u Petrovoj i prirodno roditi.

----------


## xara

Uuups!  Tek sam sad skužila da je topic o primaljama sklonima prirodnom porodu, a ne o planu poroda. 

Ako saznam ime primalje iz Petrove, javim.  Ne znam jel ima smisla ime doktorice spominjati jer ona nije bila toliko za prirodni porod, koliko je bila popustljiva. Čini mi se da je primalja diktirala stvar, a ne ona. (naročito za epiziotomiju)

----------


## studeni

raspitala sam se o petrovoj i saznala da je gotovo uvijek u smjeni bar jedna primalja koja će se prikloniti ženi koja želi prirodni porod. kad to shvate, postavi se gotovo zaštitnički prema ženi i pokušava zastupat njene želje. 
rade rutinski ako žena ne iskazuje neke svoje želje. kažu da je to bolje što je manje ljudi i užurbanosti (npr po noći, vikend i sl).

----------


## minići

> vrijeme je da ponesemo sa sobom plan poroda koji potpišemo, da se zna što je potpisano da se smije, a što ne. plan poroda štiti i rodilju i osoblje, samo da postane uobičajena stvar


 Potpuno se slažem s tobom. I to bi riješilo sve eventualne nesuglasice i nezadovoljstva.

----------


## minići

> raspitala sam se o petrovoj i saznala da je gotovo uvijek u smjeni bar jedna primalja koja će se prikloniti ženi koja želi prirodni porod. kad to shvate, postavi se gotovo zaštitnički prema ženi i pokušava zastupat njene želje. 
> rade rutinski ako žena ne iskazuje neke svoje želje. kažu da je to bolje što je manje ljudi i užurbanosti (npr po noći, vikend i sl).


 Da, ukoliko nisu prisutni doktori koji ordiniraju i koji su ipak hijerarhijski iznad babica. One MORAJU sprovoditi ordinirano i jedino žena može tražiti i ZAHTJEVATI drugačiji pristup, odnosno odbiti intervencije.

----------


## Poslid

Evo i malo novosti. Javila mi se primalja iz Čakovečkog rodilišta koja je sklona prirodnom porodu, a veli i da je u nabavi stolčić za porode.
Ako netko želi kontakt nek mi se javi na pp.

----------


## dani1

Eto ja sam rodila 07.05.2008. u Merkuru, drugi porod VBAC i primalja mi je bila jedna predivna osoba koja je moj drugi porod učinila nezaboravno lijepim iskustvom. Napisat ću uskoro svoju priću kad smognem vremena. Kad sam upitala primalju kako se zove i kad mi je odgovorila Teuta bila sam najsretnija osoba na svijetu i to s pravom. Hvala.

----------


## ~Valerijana~

čekaj. netko je rekao da postoji mogućnost da kad već ideš roditi u bolnicu da možeš odmah isti dan izaći ?
jeli to istina ili ne baš nužno da ostajem u bolnici tri dana?

----------


## Lutonjica

u teoriiji imaš na to pravo, potpisati papir da ti i i dijete izlazite na tvoju vlastitu odgovornost.
e sad, to što će te najvjerojatnije šikanirati zbog toga, to je druga stvar. hoćeš li tako nešto moći podnijeti neposredno nakon poroda... ne znam. Osobno bih se možda borila da izađem recimo drugi dan, za odmah isti dan baš i ne bih.

----------


## ~Valerijana~

> u teoriiji imaš na to pravo, potpisati papir da ti i i dijete izlazite na tvoju vlastitu odgovornost.
> e sad, to što će te najvjerojatnije šikanirati zbog toga, to je druga stvar. hoćeš li tako nešto moći podnijeti neposredno nakon poroda... ne znam. Osobno bih se možda borila da izađem recimo drugi dan, za odmah isti dan baš i ne bih.


kako misliš  "šikanirati " će me?
u stilu da će nas prisilno hospitalizirati ta tri dana
ili će mi samo reći da sam neodgovorna, glupa, infantilna, bezmoralna i što sve zato jer se petljam u njihov posao ? ovo drugo mogu podnijeti, neka mi slobodno opale i šamar pri izlazu-na moju odgovornost haha, samo neka me puste doma   :Smile:  

jer ja koliko znam dijete je dovoljno pregledati taj jedan pun nakon rođenja, i mene isto. a ta tri dana su mi apsurd i maltretiranje ukoliko se žena dobro osjeća. pogotovo ako uzmemo u obzir da će biti neka gužva... pa recimo sad neka žena zbilja mora ležati na tom odjelu a druga bezveze prodaje zjake i zauzima prostor i krevet.
ja imam neki totalan osjećaj da ću ja nakon poroda biti super, ne znam zašto, ali to jednostavno osjećam i to mi moje tijelo govori da se s tim mogu nositi bez problema i zato smatram da će mi biti bespotrebna ta tri dana.

dakako. opet naglašavam... sve to ide pod aspektom da je sve u redu prvo s djetetom pa tek onda sa mnom... sigurno da neću vući vodu na svoj mlin ako vidim da nešto stvarno nije u redu, onda neka nas drže to sam već rekla.

----------


## Lutonjica

> ili će mi samo reći da sam neodgovorna, glupa, infantilna, bezmoralna i što sve zato jer se petljam u njihov posao ?


ovo uz teško ucjenjivanje oko zdravlja i života tvog novorođenog djeteta i nabacivanje osjećaja krivnje u slučaju "što ako"
e sad, nakon poroda žena je uistinu vrlo osjetljiva i ekstremno zabrinuta za svoje dijete i mislim da je vrlo vrlo vrlo mali postotak inače jakih i čvrstih žena koje u tom momentu ovom ucjenjivanju ne bi podlegle.
možda si ti jedna od njih, baš me zanima tvoja buduća priča s poroda   :Smile:

----------


## samaritanka

Ja sam izašla odmah iz bolnice to jutro nakon poroda Karla. Rodio se u 1 i 15, a ja izašla između 5 i 6 sati. Ok, drugo dijete, Njemačka, babica koju sam dovela na porod, a ona tamo radi pa je sve sredila iza vrata...Žena sa nevjerovatnom trbušnom percepcijom vibri u zraku bez nepotrebne artikulacije...Nije njemica nego iranka...svaka joj čast... Uglavnom dala sma joj na kraju malo krvi da zadovolji bolnička pravila i to samo zbog nje.... Eto u svakom slučaju preporučujem dobru babicu povesti sa sobom na bolnički porod recimo kao svoju sestru, tetu, mamu ili slično koja gleda tvoje interese i ako ona kaže daj krv...meni za ljubav...ma dala i bi više za tu ženu...

----------


## ~Valerijana~

> ili će mi samo reći da sam neodgovorna, glupa, infantilna, bezmoralna i što sve zato jer se petljam u njihov posao ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ovo uz teško ucjenjivanje oko zdravlja i života tvog novorođenog djeteta i nabacivanje osjećaja krivnje u slučaju "što ako"
> e sad, nakon poroda žena je uistinu vrlo osjetljiva i ekstremno zabrinuta za svoje dijete i mislim da je vrlo vrlo vrlo mali postotak inače jakih i čvrstih žena koje u tom momentu ovom ucjenjivanju ne bi podlegle.
> možda si ti jedna od njih, baš me zanima tvoja buduća priča s poroda


ma joj draga moja meni su hormoni već na razini pa unatoč tome me ne dira šta ljudi govore.
 mogu oni meni pričati što žele. mene njihov verbalni pristup zbilja ne straši...mogu one meni govoriti što hoće pa i ono njihovo poznato što sam čula da je dosta žena doživjelo pri porodu:
"nisi tako vrištala dok si se je..."
(ispričavam se na izrazu, samo citiram)
... jedino čega se bojim jest prisilna hospitalizacija u stilu da će me fizički zadržavati u bolnici i na silu mi davati kojekakve lijekove..vezati me za krevet..ma svašta mi pada na pamet... ali dobro je očekivati najgore da se možeš oduprijeti lakše u tom trenu.   :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

pretpostavljam da takvih nema u Puli... ili griješim?

----------


## mama courage

> a ta tri dana su mi apsurd i maltretiranje ukoliko se žena dobro osjeća. pogotovo ako uzmemo u obzir da će biti neka gužva.


i moja se jedna poznanica dobro osjećala, potpisala papire, da šta će ona tu ostajati u bolnici... tri dana kasnije se morala vratiti. toliko o apsurdu.

s druge strane poznam liječnicu koja je nedavno rodila i ostala tih tri dana. a mogla je dobiti poseban tretman i sigurno bi bolje od ostalih rodilja znala ako nešto doma krene krivo i nitko je ne bi pretjerano zadržavao jer ipak ima znanje prepoznati probleme. al, ona je rekla da nije željela poseban tretman i ići mimo ostalih, čemu ?! kako sve rodillje tako i ona. i nije joj pala kruna s glave.

----------


## bimba iaia

> pretpostavljam da takvih nema u Puli... ili griješim?


Nemoj tako pesimistično.Valjda je ona babica T. iz priče BusyBee sklonija nego one na koje smo mi naišle... Bolje i jedna...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## majoslava

> i moja se jedna poznanica dobro osjećala, potpisala papire, da šta će ona tu ostajati u bolnici... tri dana kasnije se morala vratiti. toliko o apsurdu.


nje doduse receno zbog cega se morala vratiti, ali jedna poznanica ne cini proljece...
ja mislim da je bolje izac cim se covjek osjeca da mu se ide, pa ako se i treba vratiti zbog necega, bolje tako, nego lezat u bolnici...

----------


## Lili75

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja imam 2 strane plana poroda  :/ 
> i bas razmisljam kako da to skratim
> 
> 
> ja sam imala jednu pa ako ti pomogne, super.
> 
> ...


Znam da kaskam ali ne mogu reći koliko me oduševio Thalijin plan poroda, tako simpatično napisan, jednim ugodnim tonom za sugovornika (liječnički tim) da sam na mjestu doktor i sestri pomislila bih Let's do it prema vašim željama! Mislim da ću  radit Copy-Paste z svoj plan! (nadam se da ne kršim autorska prava Thalie)  :Wink:

----------


## Felix

potaknuta ucestalom praksom u nasim rodilistima, dodala bih jos nesto:

BEZ rutinskog uvodjenja braunile
BEZ nalijeganja na trbuh

----------


## mandy

> potaknuta ucestalom praksom u nasim rodilistima, dodala bih jos nesto:
> BEZ rutinskog uvodjenja braunile
> BEZ nalijeganja na trbuh


potpisujem;prvi porod uz izuzetak prokidanja vodenjaka(za kojeg sam saznala u trenu kad je pljusnulo),sve je bilo prirodno,diiiivna primalja,ležala čitavu noć krevet do moga,širila međicu,kao prvorotka rodila za 3 sata,bez šava; dr se  probudio i samo ustanovio da je sve ok;drugi porod počeo pucanjem vodenjaka doma,sve ful lagano,dok sam došla na rodilište toliko se ubrzalo,da sam jedva stigla disati;primalja odmahnula rukom (pih-otkud bih ja znala kad ću roditi),molila je da probudi dr(prevrće očima),na brzinu su me objeručke odveli na stol,glavica već do pola vani,ja dahćem,a dr(naravno bez pitanja)na moj trbuh svom težinom,naravno da sam popucala,stvar je u tome što bez obzira bilo to 1. ili 2.put,ako dođeš u bolovima,jednostavno ne možeš pravovremeno reagirati,bravo *Lutonjice*,i ja ću tako

----------


## pomikaki

što je to braunila?
nadam se da ne skrećem previše temu...

*bimba iaia* - vidiš, za drugi put mogla bih se raspitati kod BusyBee ako budem rađala u bolnici. Mislim, taj drugi put još nije na pomolu, samo planiram na daleko.

----------


## Felix

braunila je ono sto ti stave u venu, 'za svaki slucaj'

----------


## majoslava

> glavica već do pola vani,ja dahćem,a dr(naravno bez pitanja)na moj trbuh svom težinom


e pa sto covjek da  kaze, nego manijak i silovatelj
stvarno , otkud to naligeganje na trbuh?!
cemu, kad dijete tako lijepo izlazi...

----------


## Felix

navika? 
rutina?
.....

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> navika? 
> rutina?
> .....


U svakom slučaju grozna navika i rutina  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kristina_zg

> thalia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> ...


Tako i ja, oduševljena sam planom iako sam neke dijelove izbacila i promijenila. Thalia, ne zamjeraš??  :Love:  
O kontaktiranju primalja ću si još razmisliti ali ovaj plan definitivno nosim sa sobom!!  :D

----------


## kristina_zg

Jezik brži od pameti...  :Embarassed:  i Thalijin plan mi se dopao, no Lutonjičin sam si posudila, nešto izbacila, nešto dodala. Lutonjice, ne ljutiš se?  :Love:

----------


## thalia

ja ovo tek sad vidim  :Smile: , ajme kako mi je drago da vam se sviđa plan :D

----------


## kristina_zg

:Kiss:

----------


## Felix

razmislite o dodavanju dvije stvari, ovisno koliko su vam vazne.

bez rutinske braunile
bez nalijeganja na trbuh u izgonu

----------


## kristina_zg

meni čak ni to nije toliko bitno koliko mi je bitno da rodim bez dripa, bez epiziotomije i da mi daju mogućnost kretanja kako meni u datom trenutku odgovara...

----------


## kristina_zg

a daleko od tog da bi to bilo idealno kad bi uvažili SVE što mi želimo..Ja sam pokušala sve zahtjeve svesti na minimum nadajući se da će mi ih uvažiti

----------


## Felix

ovo o nalijeganju na trbuh govorim bas zbog epiziotomije. ako ti nalegnu na trbuh, sanse da popucas vrtoglavo rastu. odustvo epiziotomije nije dovoljno da bi spasila medjicu, potrebno je i da ne skacu po trbuhu i da izgon traje sto spontanije i da ne tiskas prejako (ne jace nego sto ti spontano dolazi). i naravno, nikako ne tiskati izvan truda.

----------


## krumpiric

felix, zašto ne braunila?
skakanje-doživjeh (primjetila si da sam ja primjerak koji je doživio ama baš SVE od navedenoga   :Sad:   ), to ni slučajno.

----------


## Felix

nekim zenama smeta, nekima ne. ako su ti ruke slobodne, lakse ces raditi ono sto ti odgovara u trudu. nekim zenama je bila izuzetno bolna (mislim da su kloklo i frida pricale o tome).

ali najvaznije je to da je otvoren brzi put za lijekove.  :/ u stadiju poroda kad vise ne znas za sebe, puno je lakse da ti nesto 'uvale' a da ni ne stignes razmisliti da li to zelis ili ne. plus to sto je to jedan korak vise da se osjecas kao bolesnica koja je dosla na lijecenje. djeluje na psihu.

plus, naravno, sto je bespotrebna. svaka sposobna sestra moze staviti braunilu u par sekundi, ako je zaista potrebno. dakle ne treba stavljati unaprijed, za svaki slucaj. jos jedna intervencija koja sluzi za komoditet med. osoblja, a ne za pomoc rodilji.

----------


## kristina_zg

> ovo o nalijeganju na trbuh govorim bas zbog epiziotomije. ako ti nalegnu na trbuh, sanse da popucas vrtoglavo rastu. odustvo epiziotomije nije dovoljno da bi spasila medjicu, potrebno je i da ne skacu po trbuhu i da izgon traje sto spontanije i da ne tiskas prejako (ne jace nego sto ti spontano dolazi). i naravno, nikako ne tiskati izvan truda.


ovo nisam znala...hvala

----------


## Inesica

> zašto ne braunila?


meni bi (je) smetala (prvi porod sam ju imala). nije bila bolna ali mi je bio neugodan osjećaj. nekako mi je ruka bila 'teža' i ako bi išla micat ruku stalno bi gledala da ju negdje ne zakačim, da se flaster ne odlijepi, da...
definitivno je ko neki privjesak koji uglavnom ničem ne služi dok eventualno nešt ne ustreba ali to je onda neki skroz drugi film.

a sad bi me počela i paranoja pucat  :Grin:  

kako mi se žile vide iz aviona, ukoliko bi bilo potrebno, stvarno ju se upikne u 2 sekunde.

----------


## Inesica

ma sad si mislim kako neke stvari, eto poput braunile, baš znaju zvučat ko da idemo tražit dlaku u jajetu. ali sam se u drugom porodu oduševila baš oko tih 'sitnica' koje te ne ometaju i ne skreću misli sa tračnica.
kako se porod često sastoji od tih nekih sitnih elemenata (pogotovo bolnički), ako se oni poslože na pravi način puno je manja šansa da će doći do nekih 'velikih' stvari koje su u bolnicama rutina.

onda si nekako mislim da ako su to već sitnice, onda su one sitne i nama i njima pa ako je nama lakše raditi ustupke oko njih onda bi trebalo biti i njima lakše. a tako si eventualno možemo osigurati mirniji nastavak poroda.

al definitivno se ne bi išla u beskonačnost prepirat oko tih 'sitnica' jel bi time ziher sišla s tračnica  :Grin: 


e, malo sam ga izfilozofirala  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pepi

> ovo o nalijeganju na trbuh govorim bas zbog epiziotomije. ako ti nalegnu na trbuh, sanse da popucas vrtoglavo rastu. odustvo epiziotomije nije dovoljno da bi spasila medjicu, potrebno je i da ne skacu po trbuhu i da izgon traje sto spontanije i da ne tiskas prejako (ne jace nego sto ti spontano dolazi). i naravno, nikako ne tiskati izvan truda.


ovo je meni bio najgori dio oba poroda.  :Sad:  

i tako bi voljela da ovaj put to izbjegnem. a da su barem bili malo strpljiviji kod drugog poroda...sve je teklo tako lijepo...trudovi odrađivali svoje, super se otvarala, spontano pukao vodenjak, bez imalo dripa i onda hop...

drago mi je da sam se prijavila na ovu radionicu pa da prodiskutiramo i o tome.

sad kad malo prevrtim film unazad, a mislim da sam već negdje to napisala, nalijeganje i "prebrzi" izlazak bebe je bio razlog hematoma na njenoj glavi, a ne kako su mi oni rekli da sam tiskala kad nisam trebala.

----------


## mamaShe

Zna li netko, koja je sada situacija u Merkuku?
Jesu li one primalje, navedene na početku topica još tamo? I rade li uopće kao primalje ili ne?
Što raditi kad dođem tamo? Da ih tražim? Ili da ih potražim ranije?
Tko je od vas rađao u Merkuru, i donio svoj plan? Kako je koji liječnik/primalja gledao na njega?

Meni se nekako čini (možda se i varam) da je to polovično riješenje, da prirodni porod odradim u bolnici koja je još uvijek klasično orijentirana, gori nego da im se prepustim. Nekako, teško je zadovoljiti one uvjete o privatnosti, o nestimuliranju adrenalina, kad oni tamo moraju odraditi pitanja, papirologiju, ....

Kako u boxu tražiti privatnost, prigušeno svijetlo, kretanje? 

Koja su vaša iskustva?

----------


## mamaShe

Joj, sad vidim da sam napisala Merkuku   :Laughing:  

Nadam se da to neće biti KUKU iskustvo za mene   :Wink:

----------


## Fidji

Ja sam donijela plan poroda u Merkur i nije bilo kuku-lele, pročitali su ga sa zanimanjem i poštivali ga skoro u cjelosti.

A porod je najbolje odraditi doma, a u bolnicu doći u zadnji čas na sam izgon jer ćeš preskočiti fazu u kojoj adrenalin može zakočiti porod.

----------


## mamaShe

Ma sve mi se čini da je zadnji put i bilo tako nekako.
Istina, bila sam otvorena nekih 5-6cm kad sam došla, ali su me pustili da se tamo šetkam i radim što hoću u onom 1. hodniku s klupom. 
Čak ne znam postoji li u Merkuru predrađaona. Ja ju nisam upoznala.

Inače Odent me je oduševio, sinoć čitam i suze klize niz obraze. Stvarno je čovjek sutrašnjice (a zapravo, samo poštiva ono što je prošlost od više milijuna godina zapisala u naša tijela!). Koliko je to sve genijalno smišljeno, svi ti mehanizmi su toliko savršeni, samo ih treba poštivati i prepustiti im se.

Upoznavši značenje poroda, značenje onog prvog sata, mogućnosti moga tijela, zbilja sam dobila želju što više toga ostvariti u ovom porodu. Ah, živi bili pa vidjeli.

----------


## bimba iaia

Ako je tako u RI 


> Barbara je u dječjoj sobi na odjelu babinjača. 
> Ksenija je na ginekologiji.


Tko ostaje?

----------


## luci07

Meni je bila primalja Nataša, bila je divna i jako se trudila da dobijem porod kakav želim, tj. prirodan.

----------


## Čvrgica

Poslid, imaš li kakvih novih saznanja u vezi primalja koje su sklone prirodnom porodu? mene zanimaju one u Vinogradskoj! 
I koji su doktori možda tome skloniji  :?

----------


## Poslid

Nemam novih saznanja, ali raduje me da ih ima sve više.
Probaj pogledati na ovom topiku http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=73680

----------


## Čvrgica

tnx! za Zilu sam čula i prije! pravi   :Saint:

----------


## EvaMONA

Imama nešto za reći u vezi braunile. Sigurno ću je drugi put odbiti. Zbog znojenja mi se toliko puta odljepila da sam skoro dobila živčani napad od fiks ideje da moram paziti na braunilu i to me strašno opterećivalo, kao da mi sam porod nije bio dosta.
Na početku poroda mi je bila primalja Viktorija (Varaždin) , ali joj je nažalost smjena završila u 4 h. Mislim da bi se moj daljnji tijek poroda puno prirodnije odvijao da je ona mogla ostati. Poslije je došla jedna draga, ali vrlo mlada i sigurno manje iskusna primalja uz koju se i moja hrabrost malo smanjila.

----------


## mina30

A kako bi reagirale primalje i doktori da im uz plan poroda prikacim i gore spomenuti zakon o pravima pacijenata? Da li bi ih to vrijedjalo?

----------


## mina30

Moze li neki apdejt primalja sklonih prirodnom porodu, pogotovo u Vinogradskoj?

----------

